# Cell Phone Signal Boosters



## Curt

I'm considering buying one made by Wilson. Does anyone have any experience using these in the more remote portions of the state?


----------



## 7iron

If you have Verizon calling *228 and use option 1 and or 2 will really help your coverage. I call every 2 weeks to upgrade. Running to Ks and Ne everyweek, I find it helps.


----------



## Tree Toad

I have the Wilson signal booster and it has proven for the most part to solve my reception problem. I need it in a dead area in Newago county. I have Verizon and the service is very spotty in the area I hunt. The Wilson signal booster works BUT it must have a signal to boost. If you are not showing any bars it wont work. Not sure why it will work sometimes and not others but without it I can sometimes complete a call from the highest point on our property and with it I can often complete a call from the lowest point on the property and INSIDE my hunting trailer. Just my 2 cents worth. Hope it helps.


----------



## AllForTheGreen

Got a link to this booster?


----------



## ENCORE

AllForTheGreen said:


> Got a link to this booster?


http://www.wilsonelectronics.com/


----------



## vans

I've installed a couple cell phone boosters, results vary- sometimes they work, they were installed in buidings with average reception, what I've been told is when our local tower is full our calls would then transfer to the next tower. This may explain intermitent reception.

I'm no expert but I'm not impressed


----------



## grizzlyadams73

all the loggers use them up here


----------

